# Books disappeared from cloud



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

For some reason the only books listed in the cloud are the same ones on the device & in the carousel.  I didn't have many on the device but I had aver 1000 in the cloud and now they aren't showing up. I synced and did a hard reset, no change.  
I liked to scroll through all the pretty covers and now they are gone.
Any ideas? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## ~joanna~ (Feb 1, 2009)

I had that problem.  I reset to factory defaults which fixed it.  Lost some data in my games though.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

This happened to mine as well, a couple of weeks ago. I had over 500 books in the cloud, now I have only around 30, which were the ones downloaded on the device and the new ones I've just downloaded recently.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Try unregistering the Fire then reregister it.  This happened when I first got my Fire.  Customer Service had me do the deregister/register trick, which fixed it and hasn't happened again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Staceydan and teralpar, try the deregister/register and let us know.  Restore to factory defaults is also anoption, but I would use that as a last resort as you will lose locally stored data, such as game progress...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wonder are you folks leaving WiFi generally on?  or generally off?

It occurs to me that if the answer is 'generally off' that might explain the lack of cloud content visibility -- it might not be remembering because it's been a while since you looked.  This could be a 'feature' to save power or make connections faster or something.  

Obviously, I don't really know. . .but I have my WiFi generally on, and have never noticed things missing from my cloud.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

I had to deregister and reregister and now all my books are back in the cloud, thank goodness!  now I just have to go through and remove some from the carousel again.  I leave my wireless on, ive never manually turned it off but of course many times I will be somewhere without wifi.  Whew!  That scared me!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

I've had this happen twice. Kindle CS said the easiest solution is to deregister and register. Some of your settings will be lost, but far fewer than if you do a factory default reset.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interestingly, this happened to me this afternoon after my brother opened his Fire which is registered to my account.... My carousel, which had showed all my books, suddenly only showed the stuff on the device.

I'll probably deregister/register but am in nor hurry...

Betsy


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Staceydan and teralpar, try the deregister/register and let us know. Restore to factory defaults is also anoption, but I would use that as a last resort as you will lose locally stored data, such as game progress...
> 
> Betsy


I deregistered/registered and it worked! Thanks everyone! Hopefully my books won't "disappear" again!


----------



## BettyR (May 11, 2010)

There is no need to bother with deregistering and reregistering.  Just follow these instructions:

- click the settings gear at the top
- select More..
- select Applications
- select Filter by > All Applications
- click Amazon Kindle
- click the buttons "Force Stop", "Clear Data"

This restores all the books to the cloud.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good to know, BettyR!  Now we need someone to try it.  I would have if you'd posted yesterday.  

Betsy


----------



## BiggJ (Jan 11, 2011)

I just tried it - it worked!  Thanks!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Betsy, that needs to go in the FAQ for sure!  That way I can find it the next time my Fire freaks out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree...I was just waiting for a member to try it (not that I doubted you, BettyR, but FAQs need to be tested...)

Betsy


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for posting that!  My books disappeared when I updated to 6.2.1.  I knew I could get them back if I sent them to my Fire, but this was much easier!


----------

